# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Большая собачка

## Geser

Вы думаете что робот это нечто неуклюжее, передвигающееся рывками и падающее от каждого толчка, а в основном и без всяких помех?
Это видео изменит ваше мнение. Будущее уже тут. Робот разрабатывается для нужд американской армии. В основном для переноски грузов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ух ты!

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вы думаете что робот это нечто неуклюжее, передвигающееся рывками и падающее от каждого толчка, а в основном и без всяких помех?
> Это видео изменит ваше мнение. Будущее уже тут. Робот разрабатывается для нужд американской армии. В основном для переноски грузов.


Я видел эту штуку + интервью с разработчиками, про нее был ролик на Discovery. Вид у нее немного странный, но бегает весьма прилично и шустро, а главное - удерживает равновесие примерно как человек (получив пинка смещает центр тяжести и выставляет противоположную ногу для удержания равновесия)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Забавая штуковина и надо сказать достаточно неплохо реализованная. Хотя от разетки работать одно дело, а вот чтоб от аккумулятров то это будет уже совсем другое дело... и работать она врятли долго будет. Тем более как заявлено что будет раненых с полебоя эвакуировать... А в целом надо сказать не плохие роботизированные носилки. Такие девайсы однозначно нужны для медиков... ИМХО

----------


## Толик

В интернете видел сайт... продают оружие против роботов... кажись пора начинать закупаться...

----------


## anton_dr

> а вот чтоб от аккумулятров то это будет уже совсем другое дело... и работать она врятли долго будет. Тем более как заявлено что будет раненых с полебоя эвакуировать...


А он с генератором ходит  :Smiley:  Это не боевой робот, а вспомогательный. Так что, шум здесь не критичен.

----------


## priv8v

*anton_dr*, хотите себе такую собачку на дачу, что бы она картошку носила?))
...
вот сделать бы эту "собачку" пропорционально раза в три больше - что бы больший вес могла носить... ну или что бы человеку на ней было можно удобно разместится...
...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> *anton_dr*, хотите себе такую собачку на дачу, что бы она картошку носила?))


Вот если бы к ней плуг привязать...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anton_dr

> Вот если бы к ней плуг привязать...


А если телегу приделать... И в райцентр за покупками  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> А он с генератором ходит  Это не боевой робот, а вспомогательный. Так что, шум здесь не критичен.


Ну если только с генератором  :Wink:  а про шум я вроде как и не говорил  :Wink:  Про то что это вспомогательный робот дык это и так вполне понятно  :Smiley: 
Картошку таскать или в сельмаг за бутылкой сгонять во время копки картошки вариант надо сказать не плохой  :lol:

----------


## anton_dr

Кстати, а вот видео с "бета версией" BigDog'а  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXJZVZFRFJc

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Интересно, если этот агрегат увеличить до практически применимых размеров, сможет ли он двигаться? Слишком вяло он по склону вверх ползёт. Тяжеловат. Думаю что ни телегу, ни плуг он не потянет. За бутылкой в магазин - сбегает. 
PS. А для эвакуации раненых с поля боя- носилки с гусеничным приводом аналогичным двухзвенным транспортером "Витязь" более приемлемы т.к центр тяжести ниже, проходимость выше и т.д. А это пожалуй просто освоение финансов.ИМХО

----------


## craftix

> Кстати, а вот видео с BigDog Beta 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXJZVZFRFJc


Я подумал что это настоящий робот в начале :Smiley: ))

----------


## rdog

на  очереди нейтрализатор собачек-,,КОШКИ РОБОТЫ,,. одна такая  кошара способна вывести из строя  целую стаю собачек))

----------

